# High Fiber recipes for toddlers



## mama2girls (Nov 19, 2002)

My nearly 3 yo has been having constipation issues and we are working to increase fruit/veggies/fiber in her diet. That said, she's a pretty picky eater and I don't think that mac n cheese comes in whole wheat!







Any recipes, suggestions, etc. for ways to make it all taste really good would be much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

If she likes to eat applesauce, you can add in a jar of prune or plum babyfood, mix it up and she shouldn't taste it! My dd loves applesauce sandwiches - made in a sandwich maker. You could use whole wheat bread and dust it with a touch of powdered sugar.
That's my best idea!! Good luck!!


----------



## mama2girls (Nov 19, 2002)

she's not really fond of any fruits lately. It goes in streaks (of course!). This week it's melons.

Do you make them warm, then? Applesauce with prunes between slices of wheat bread? And how do you keep the applesauce from running out?

I'm desperate! We even had a trip to the hospital last week--she was in so much pain and crying so hard.

Thank you,


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Cheese/dairy could be part of the problem. Look for info on encopresis at www.drjaygordon.com Will she eat beans? You can also stir flax meal into the applesauce.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

We have a sandwich maker - it's kind of like a waffle iron but it has "pockets" for the bread. You make a sandwich with any filling, then put it in the sandwich maker and close it, after about 1-2 min it comes out crispy on the outside and warm on the inside. Kind of like a big ravioli!! You wouldn't believe what you can sneak into a kids sandwich- and since it's grilled and crispy they don't even realize they're eating whole wheat bread! DD LOVES it. You can do warm PB&J, put turkey meatloaf & hummus...I'm starting to sound like an info-mercial!!

Come to think of it, fruits like strawberries encourage BM's. Maybe you could mix in bran cereal with her regular cereal.

Good luck!! Hope she's feeling better.

PS- I would check with your local health food store - I think mine sells a fiber supplement for kids.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's a few ideas to help with constipation:

- drink lots of water
- a bowl of oatmeal in the morning or at night can really get things moving. To make it even more effective, add chopped or stewed prunes, and/or ground flax seeds.
- figs, prunes, pears, ground flax seeds are laxitives
- avoid too much bananas, apples, rice, processed foods especially with white flour - all are binding
- you might want to talk to peditrician about caster oil

ps we make almond butter and applesauce sandwiches all the time and it doesn't run out. I cut then into quarters.

You might have good luck with pita pockets - we like the mini ones that are perfect or toddlers. STuff in nut butter, and chopped figs or prunes.

Maybe even whole wheat fig bars - I have a recipe if you are interested . . . .


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

High fiber is good to treat constipation, but make sure to not overdo the rough fibers for too long, like bran, and even whole grains that have not been soaked before cooking. These fibers are very rough to the intestines and will cause damage to them if used regularly.

Josefina.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

But DD and DH do. I have heard that melon can be hard to digest - could it be the culprit?

Grapes, celery, pears, carrots, broccoli, whole wheat crackers, raisins, potatoes with skins on, cooked greens, peas, vegetable soup usually goes down easy. Soup of any kind for that matter, warm teas, water in a new sippy cup may help.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

I wanted to add that Annie's has a whole wheat mac & cheese that is very good. Otherwise, you could substitute out the reg noodles for whole wheat.

Cutting back on dairy and drinking lots of water really does help. Although I'm sure you've tried that already.


----------

